# Help is this from carpenter ants or pavement ants



## Rwelsh1320 (Jun 18, 2017)

Buying condo. On walk through saw this on window sill. Owner said their pest control person said from pavement ants. From all my research it looks like carpenter ants. I am in michigan.
Thanks i am new here.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

That big of a pile of wood residue signifies rhat something above that area is infested with a wood chewing bug.

Take a blunt tool and push gently around the area, and if you find any soft areas, RUN.

I have never heard of "pavement ants".

Is this owner / seller just throwing smoke?


ED


----------



## Rwelsh1320 (Jun 18, 2017)

Exterminator said there was a mound outside window in dirt and pavement ants don't eat wood. But that sure looks like wood to me. He has sprayed. I wasn't there but wiĺl call them monday. I think pavement ants like cracks in concrete, sidewalks etc. But those mounds are dirt. Scared, haven't closed on house.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Pavement ants, concrete ants, I- 90 ants, Route 66 ants, Highway 101 ants. That exterminator has got it down pat because that's where he sees them with their Pike Pass. Please give him some credit but he needs to be in charge of a joke section.


----------



## Rwelsh1320 (Jun 18, 2017)

It appears even though pavement ants are a real thing, carpenter ants are the likely cause.

Excerpts from realtor email yesterday post pest company inspection.

1. The original indication of carpenter ants was false - Communication was misconstrued - it seems the picture was forwarded to the pest companies by the homeowner and the response was that it was not termites but could be carpenter ants. She was very upset and assumed the worst and wanted to address the issue ASAP. Hence, she paid an up-charge for the pest company to come out and address the issue.

2. The ants according to the report are pavement ants and they found evidence of a mound outside the window. They have sprayed inside the 1st floor as well as the perimeter of the bldg. Their treatment is expected to be effective and is guaranteed for 6 months. In addition, they conducted a termite and carpenter ant inspection and found no evidence of these species.

3. Pavement ants do not eat wood and no structural damage was noted in your home inspection or the city inspection. 

4. According to the listing agent via the homeowner, no neighbors or previous indication of ants have been noted.

5. The homeowner will update the disclosure to indicate ants found during this sale and has supplied the following report to show the problem has been addressed.


Knowing the above would anyone continue with purchase of condo? My understanding is pest control is HOA responsibility. Condo built in 2006. Appreciate your responses. Even if i get a different pest control company in and they say it was carpenter ants. Is it surprising not to have seen an ant during walkthrough? Thanks from a stressed out buyer days from closing.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If it was me I'd pass on buying this unit.
There is no way to fully treat or know just how much damage is behind those walls without some demo.
Here's some pictures of damage done by carpenter ants.
https://www.google.com/search?q=car...OprsfUAhVIGT4KHaxBDlEQsAQIJw&biw=1366&bih=638
Think about it, all that displaced wood is no longer supporting the home.


----------



## Rwelsh1320 (Jun 18, 2017)

While i wait until monday, i see some pest control places use thermal imaging or scopes to see into wall for ants. I doubt that was done. Also, i read carpenter ants would not be there unless wood was moist. Which implies other issue. Then i read most continue with purchase as ants are everywhere..... HOA should do pest control and responsible for structure.

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Quote "HOA should do pest control and responsible for structure."
IMO, that should be clarified as most damage done by insects remains out of sight thus you will only find it after you start digging. 

I had a battle with carpenter ants and found a pile of sawdust on the basement floor. Above was an overflowing pile in the rim joist. Above that was a hole with an electrical wire. So I went searching. Removed drywall, insulation and no ants or sawdust. I'll shorten the story. They were chewing away at the rafters (cape) 12' up and one by one carrying the sawdust pieces all the way down to that hole with the wire. Repaired the leak around the chimney and some damaged wood and they were gone, but had they not been so tidy with depositing their debris where they did they could have been there for years. BTW, they accessed the roof from a tree branch. 

Ants (or something is or was there and there IS damage. If that will be your responsibility then you need to assign a dollar figure to it and deduct that from your offer. This report must now be part of your disclosure so when you sell you may get less as others will have their concerns. It is damaged property until that damage is located and fixed.

Bud


----------

